# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح الجمعة 12 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علم الدين هاشم

بهدوء
من يتبنى المنتخب ؟
تبقت اقل من 48 ساعة لاول مواجهة لمنتخبنا الوطنى فى التصفيات الافريقية التى سيدخلها صقور الجديان باعداد ( الامر الواقع ) كما وصفه المدرب مازدا الذى كان يحلم باقامة معسكر ( خمسة نجوم ) فى تونس لتهيئة اللاعبين واعدادهم من خلال التمارين واداء تجارب ودية ترفع من معدل الجاهزية البدنية والذهنية الا انه اصطدم بضعف الامكانيات المادية التى حالت دون اقامة المعسكر الخارجي والاستعاضة عنه باخر داخلي لايرقي لمستوى الطموح ,, وقضية الفلس وغياب عنصر المال ليست وليدة هذه اللحظة وانما هى قضية قديمة تتجدد وتبرز كعقبة فى طريق تنفيذ برامج المنتخب الوطنى قبل اى مشاركة خارجية وكنا نتوقع من الاتحاد العام الذى عقد اجتماعا له قبل يومين ان يضع ملف المنتخب وضعف الاعداد على طاولة النقاش ولكن كما يبدو ان الاخوة اعضاء مجلس الادارة كانت لديهم اجندة اكثر اهمية من الانشغال باعداد المنتخب الوطنى مثل توزيع حصص السفر ورئاسة بعثات المريخ والهلال المشاركة فى دور المجموعات وايضا ارسال برقيات التهنئة لرئاسة الجمهورية بمناسبة تنصيب عمر البشير واعادة تعيين نائبه الاول بكرة حسن صالح وغيرها من برقيات التهنئة التى تم الاتفاق عليها من داخل الاجتماع الاخير ,, اما المنتخب اليتيم فلم يجد حظه ضمن قرارات الاجتماع رغم اهمية المرحلة التى هو مقبل عليها فى تصفيات الامم الافريقية ,, ومن الواضح جدا ان منتخبنا الوطنى قد اصبح بالفعل هو مسؤولية الكابتن مازدا الذى يشكر على جهوده الشخصية فهو المدرب والادارى والمعد البدنى والمسؤول الاعلامي عن كل مايتعلق بشؤون منتخبنا الوطنى الذى اصبح يجد الاهتمام من جانب ادارات المريخ والهلال اكثر من اولئك الذين يجلسون على مقاعد مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام بدليل ان الناديين لم يتأخرا لحظة فى اطلاق سراح لاعبيهم الذين تم اختيارهم فى قائمة المنتخب واكمال اجراءات اعادتهم من تونس الى الخرطوم رغم ان الاجهزة الفنية فى المريخ والهلال كانوا على اتفاق مع الكابتن مازدا بمواصلة التنسيق بينهم عندما يحل المنتخب فى معسكره بتونس ,, فالمسؤولين فى الناديين اكثر اهتماما وحرصا على مسيرة المنتخب من الاتحاد العام الذى كما ذكرت لم يكلف نفسه عناء البحث عن بدائل سريعة تنقذ اعداد المنتخب الوطنى بدلا من المشاركة فى هذه التصفيات الافريقية بمنتخب يضم مجموعة من اللاعبين قادمين من منازلهم دون تمارين او مباريات رسمية ! وهذا الوضع هو ضد منطق كرة القدم الذى يقوم دائما على الاعداد السليم من خلال معسكرات تتوفر فيها كل عناصر الاعداد السليم من تمارين ومباريات ودية ,, لايوجد منتخب فى العالم يبحث عن النتائج الايجابية بالاعتماد على لاعبين يفتقدون للياقة البدنية والذهنية , فاذا كان الاتحاد العام قد عجز عن ادارة شؤون المنتخب الوطنى وفشل فى توفير الحد الادنى من متطلبات الاعداد فمن الافضل له الاعتراف بذلك ويرفع الامر للمسؤولين فى وزارة الشباب والرياضة عسى ولعل ان تجد الوزارة جهة لديها الرغبة الاكيدة فى تبنى المنتخب ورعايته حتى يتفرغ الاخوة فى مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام للسفر والصراع على رئاسة بعثات الاندية المشاركة فى البطولات الخارجية ,, وكان الله فى عون مازدا ولاعبيه وجمعه مباركه على الجميع . 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النعمان حسن

لدغة عقرب النعمان

هل يولد اهمال المنتخب الوطنى ابداع اللاعبين 

منتخب صقور الجديان اصبح مجموعة من الحملان تائهة بلا راع فى احلك الظروف وهو مواجه بالتصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات امم افريقيا امام منتخبات يتقدمها منتخب ساحل العاج صاحب المركز الثانى فى تصنيف افريقبا بعد الجزائر
منتخب يتيم الابوين وفاقد للراس وهو مقبل على اولى مبارياته فى المجموعة يوم الاحد المقبل وقد انهار معسكره لقلة المال او لعدمه بتعبير ادق ولفشل اى مباريات اعداية معتبرة ووسط غياب نجوم من الهلال والبمريخ بسبب معسكراتهم فى تونس التى فشل المنتخب فى ان ينظم معسكرا له يتزامن مع معسكرات الهلال والمريخ 
منتخب شكلت قيادات اتحاده غيابا تاما عنه غير معنية به وبهمومه كانه منتخب دولة عدوة ليس بينهم من يواسيه ويعزيه فى ماساته ومحنته وليس بينهم من يشهد تمارينه حتى يقف على حقيقة اوضاعه فكل قياداته مهمومة ومهووسة بالاسفار التى تملا الجيوب بالدولار واحسب ان قياداته لا تتابع حتى بالسؤال عن احواله عبر الهاتف 
منتخب يرفع علم الوطن ورايته الاولى فى المحافل الدولية لايحظى بما تمتع به بالمنتخب الاولمبى لانه وجد ولاية ترعاه ولجنة اولمبية تدعمه بالمال 
منتخب ما ان يحين موعد سفره للخارج حتى تتكالب قيادات اتحاده بل وعضويته من كل بقاع السودان لتحظى برئاسة البعثة ومرافقته جنيا للنثريات والمال حتى اصبح فى عرفهم الفوز بعضوية البعثات اهم من فوز المنتخب فى المباريات
اما الدولة فكأن هذا المنتخب انما يرفع علم دولة عدوة ليست معنية به بالرغم مما نشهده من مليارات تتدفق من مسئوليها للهلال والمريخ ولمناسبات اقل شانا من المنتخب 
منتخب تحبط الدولة وقيادات الاتحاد نفسيات لاعبيه بقلة الاهتمام به مع انهم يتسابقون غدا لاشعال النيران فوق رؤؤس لاعبيه لو اخفقوا وسرقة انجازه لو وفق
منتخب تتجاهله ما تسمى وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية والتى حدد الدستورلها مهمة المشاركات الخارجية لانه لا شان لها بغير ذلك فلا تلمس لها وجود ا هى الاخرى مشغولة بمرافقة ممثليها للبعثات الخارجية 
فمن يصدق ان المنتخب اللذى فشل فى كل وعوده لاقامة معسكرات فى اثيوبييا واسمرا وتونس اخفق فيها فقرر ان يكتفى بمعسكر داخلى فى السودان وفشل فى اقامة المعسكر الدتخلى فاكنفى جهازه الفنى بالتدريبات العادية للاعبيه المقيميم فى منازلهم ويتكبدون الوصول لمراكز تدريبهم 
عجبا يصعب علينا ان نفهم هل مهمة الجهاوز الفنى للمنتخب ولاعبيه ان يتغلبوا على الخصم فى الملعب ام على معاناتهم من خصمهم الاكبر سواء تمثل فى الدولة ممثلة فى الوزارة المعنية بامره ام قيادات الاتحاد التى اصبحت باسمه ارقاما كبيرة اداريا وماليا من السفريات التى لا تنقطع بل ومن المراكز الخارجية التى حققوها باسمه 
عفوا كثيرا ما اتساءل ماهو الدافع او الحافز اللذى يدفع بلاعبى المنتخب لان يجاهدوا ويجتهدوا من اجله وليس هناك من يحمل همه غيرهم \
ممثلو الاتحاد\ات المحلية يوم يهرولون ويتوافدون نحو الخرطوم لحضورالجمعيات ا لعمومية لانتخاب القيادات توفر لهم المواصلات والمعسكرات الفاخرة المصحوبة بكل الخدمات كأن الفوز ابصواتهم الانتخابية اصبح اكثر اهمية من الفوز فى المشاركات الخارجية التى ترفع علم الوطن 
منتخب لاعبوه هم ضحايا المسئولين عنهم لاهمالهم وهم ضحياهم يوم يحملونهم وزر الفشل وهم ضحاياهم يوم يسرقون انجازهم ان وفقوا فيه 
رغم كل هذا دعونا نطمع فى ان يولد اهمال المنتخب ابداع لاعبيه ولا خير فينا ان لم لم تقلها للمسئولين عن اهمال المنتخب (ارحلوا فانتم سبب محنة الوطن الرياضية) والتحية لكم لاعبى المنتخب مخفقين وناجحين

خارج النص:

-شكرا الاخ ابوقصى الدمام قضيايا بكرى متنوعة لم يفصخ الهلالعن اتى قضية فيها يتحدث فان كانت دعواه انه صاحب العقد الاول ويطالب باعتماد عقده هو فانتقال لاعب من نادى لنادى يتبعان نفس الاتحاد فانه هنا يخضع للائحة الاتحاد المحلية التى لا تعترف بعقده وعليه فى هذه الحالة ليكسب القضية ان يثبت ان لائحة المحلية لم تلتزم بالشروط التى الزمته بها الفيفا وعلى راسها ان العقودات لا توقع امام الاتحاد او فى توقيت محدد يحدده الاتحاد ليبطل هذا الجزء من اللائحة ويبقى الهلال احق باللاعب 
- شكرا الاخ عاشق الهلال فهى هيئة مستقلة بموجب اللائحة الدولية و ليست لجنة فرعية من لجان الاتحاد كما كانت فى الماضى لهذا فهى تخاطب اط
راف النزاع مباشرة الا اذا كان القائمين عليها يجهلون الحقيقة وتنتهى مهمتها بتسليم القرار للطرفين وليس بلها ان توجه او تطلب من تاى طرف الخطزوة التى يتحذها لانه يمكن ان يطعن فى قرارهاامام لوزان مخاطبتهم بخصوص الفحص غير سليم فهذا ليس شاتهاخاصة ان الطعن امام لوزان 21 يوم من تاريخ استلام القرار ولن تحسب بعد ان يصدر قرار الفخص مما يهدر زمن صاحب القضية 

-	شكرا الاخ الجيلى سؤلك متى صدر القرار ومتى تسلمه الهلال يحيب عليه نادى الهلال ولم يحدث ان اعلنه ولكنى اعتمدت على تصريح عماد للصحف اللذى قال فيه ان القرار صدر فى ديسمبر وانهم تاخروا فى اللجوء للوزان بسبب الاجراءات والمستندات لهذا فلقد اهدر مدة ال21 يوم لتقديم الطعن والمستندات المطلوبة منه قرار لجنة الاستئتافات وصورة عقد اللاعب مع الهلال ومع ذلك فان كان له اى فترة متبقية من تاريخ استلام القرار يمكن ان يطعن ولكن لن يقيل الطعن ولو بعد يوم واحد مم فترة ال21 يوم
-	شكرا الابنة كتوش او الحفيدة حسب ما يلزم شكرا لك لامنياتك لى بالصحة والعافية والصحة باذن الله للجميع وشظرا للتصحيح

شكرا عاشق الهلال ارجو ان ترجع لما قلته للاخ الحعلى اما حكاية ان الطعن يكومنقدم شكلا وانه طلب منهم المستندات فهذا لا يحدث فلوزان لا تقبل اى طلب الا مستوفى مع المستنات قبل 21 يوم ولك ما يخق للطاعن ان يقدم مستدات جدية فى حالة واحدة لدحض دفاع الخصوم عند عقد جلسات النظر فى الطعن اما اصل الشكوى لابد ان تكون مكتملة قبل انقضاء المدة فالهلال لو طاعن فى لائحة الاتحاد يقدم النص المطعون فيه مع صورة قرار الاستئنافات والعقد وليس اى مستند اخر حتى يتاخر عن موعده وشكرا لك واحييى معك صحيفة كفر ووتر
-	شكرا الاخ مرتضى كلنا نبحث عن تحقيق المصلحة العامة وليس من حق اى واحدفينا ان يدعى انه الاحرص وكمالك للحقيقة فكله اجتهاد خاص نامل فى ان يساعد فى اظهار الحقيقة مجردة من الغرض
-	شكرا صهيب احيى فيك ما قلته ان الاخت كتوش ونحن فى زمن لافرق فيه بين الرجل والمراة اما ما قلته عن شكوى الهلال اتمن ان يفصح الهلال عن هوية الشكوى وتاريخ استلام القرار وتاريخ تقديمها

- شكرا ابواياد 
الشروط الواردة فى قانون الرياضة و تضمنت تحديد العمر والمستوى الثانوى وعدم الادانة فى جريمة مخلة بالامانة والشرف وليس هناك شروط اخرى اما توفر الخبرة والكفاءة يفترض ان يراعيها اعضاء الجمعيات اللذى ينتخبوا الادارات الا ان مستوى العضوية متدنى واذا كان هناك تعديل يجب ان ينص عليه القانون

-شكرا ليك صالح ملياوى ردا على اسئلتك اقول:
1= الدكتور عبدالحليم محمد والدكتور شداد كفاءات معتبرة دون شك ولكن لايمكن القول ان الزمان لن يجود بمثلهم ففى زمانهم هناك قامات فى مستواهم والزمن لا يتوقف ويمكن ان يجود باميز منهم وهذه سنة الحياة 

2- اتفق معك ان اغلبية من تولوا المناصب هيمنت عليهم الرغبة فى حشد الاصوات باى اسلوب وذلك لتحقيق المصالح الشخصية والعلة فى الاجهزة الرقابية وعلى راسها ضعف مستوى اعضاء الجمعبيات العمومية

3-الساة الرياضية فيها كوادر مؤهلة وغير منحازة للهلال والمريخ ولكن واقع الحال فى الرياضة لايشجعهم على تولى اى مسئولية ومن يتولاها يتراجع عنها بمجرد ما يتكشف له الواقع فيهرب بجلده بسبب انحياز الدولة والاعلام والجماهير لفريقين بالباطل فما اللذى يجبره لعمل طوعى يفتقد كل القيم

اما بالنسبة للصحافة فهناك صحفيين مؤهلين وغير منحازين ولكن ملاك الصخف لا يرغبون فيهم وانت عارف السبب فالصحافة توزع بحجم الشتائم والشكر للقمة والرقابة مغيبة

- شكرا الاخ مازن نعم انا خريج اقتصاد وعلوم سياسية جامعة الخرطوم عام 63 وبدرس فى العلوم السياسة القانون مادة رئيسية ولكن ليس القانون الجنائى الدستور والقانون والنظم واللوائح والتدرج فى السلطت كما انى بعد جامعة الخرطوم التحقت بكلية القانون جامعة القاهرة الفرع حتى منتصف السنة الثالثة وتوقفت بسبب ظروف العمل الرسمى ولكن اقول ليك اللوائح المنظمة للرياضة متاحة لاى شخص اليوم فى النت مما يسهل على اى حادب ان يثقف نفسه بلوائح الرياضة

-شكرا ابو تسليم المسيرى الطعون والتدرج فى نظرها مبرمج بتوقيتات واضحة لكل مرحلة من تاريخ تسلم القرار وتقديم الطعن كامل المستندات كماان لوزان نفسها محددليها فترة لاصدار القرار لذلك اى قرار يستلم يوقع عليه من يستلمة حتى يتضح التاريخ

شكرا الاخ نزار صلاح
اتفق معغك ولكن ما يتعلق بقضية الهلال فلقد استندت على ما صرح بع عماد للصحف انهم تاخروا فى تقديم الطعن للوزان لمسائل اجرائية وترجمة المستندات وهذااعتراف بعدم تقديم الطعن فى موعده 

شكرا الاخ ابو محمد 
الطعن لا يقبل استلامة ما لم يستوفى المستندات لانه بمجرد تسلمه يحال للطرف الثانى للرد عليه وسوف لن تتاح الفرصة لتقديم اى مستنات جديدة الا لدحض ما اثاره االطرف الثانى دفاعاعن حقه وليس اى مستند غير ذلك لهذا لامكان للحديث عن طعن قدم وتاخرت المستندات 

- شكرا الاخ مارس 
هذه المكاسب والمواقع التى حققوها عادت اليهم من المناصب الرياضية فكيف يفرطوا فيها وازيدك علم اللوائح الدولية ترفض لاى مسئول باى اتحاد ان يكون هو او اى من اهله او من اصحابه مالك لعمل تجارى له علاقة بالاتحاد فعليه ان يتنحى فورا عن موقعه ولكن بلاتر لعلاقات ومصالح شخصية ظل رافضا تطبيق اللوائح على انصاره ولووسع المجال لنشرت عليك الشكوى التى تقدم بها الاستاذ مالبك الرشيد رئيس ناد ىتوتى للفيفا مع كامل المستندات حول هذه المخالفات من عام 2009 ولاتزال الشكوى قابعة فى ملفات بلاتر بالرغم من انهم فى الفيفا حرروا خطاب اكدوا فيه استلام المستندات وسوف يبلغوا الطاعن بالقرار ولم يفعلوا حتى اليوم

شكرا الاخ فيصل الاقرع
ال21 يوم تحسب من تاريخ استلام القرار وليس تاريخ اصداره
وتحياتى للجميع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موسى مصطفى

صيحة
موسى مصطفى
تجربة مفيدة 
حقق المريخ فائدة كبيرة من مباراته ضد الاولمبي التونسي و التي جهزت اللاعب العاجي ديديه ليبريه و الذي قدم واحدة من اجمل مبارياته !!
المباراة عموما جهزت اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي و الذي صال و جال في الملعب و اكدت جاهزيته لقيادة المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة من بطولة الابطال و مباريات الدوري الممتاز .
قياسا بقصر الفترة فان المريخ حقق المطلوب و هو يلاعب المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي افضل الفرق التي واجهها الهلال و المريخ
الفرنسي اكد فائدة معسكر تونس و لا نريد ان ندخل معه في مغالطات لانه ادرى بالحديث في مثل تلك الجوانب و حتى لو اخفق لا نستطيع ان نلومه قياسا بما حققه مع المريخ في الفترة الماضية .
مباراتي محترفي الدوري الاولمبي كشفتا الكثير للجهاز الفني و هو قادر علي علاجهما 
الحكم نقض هدف و تقاضي عن ركلة جزاء في وضح النهار و يتسبب في خسارة المريخ بهدف من ضربة جزاء .
التجربة قدمت الكثير للمريخ وهو يلاعب المنتخب بعناصر جديدة لم تشارك في مباراة المحترفين و هي فرصة وقف من خلالها الفرنسي على طريقة لعبه لعناصر الصف الثاني .
متفرقات 
عبد القادر همت اعتقد انه يمكن ان يكون رئيسا لاتحاد الخرطوم لمجرد ان نادي المريخ منحه وعدا دون ان يعود للقواعد !1
همت الذي وجه اساءات بالغة للحكام و لديه قضية ضدهم الان في المحكمة هل يمكن ان يقود تلك الشريحة وهو من قلل من قدراتها !!
على الاخ همت ان يرشح نفسه رئيسا للمريخ بدلا من مؤسسة كبيرة جلس على كرسيها فطاحلة الادارة !!
كرسي جلس عليه العملاقة من المستحيل ان يجلس عليه من يفكر في مصلحة نادي بعينه لان الوضع لا يحتمل و جلوس الاخ همت على كرسي الاتحاد سيحدث كارثة لاننا ندرك جيدا مساجلاته و هجومه على بقية الاندية المنافسة له فهمت ليس البديل الذي يمكن ان يكون محل ثقة كل الاندية بما فيها الند التقليدي الهلال فالامر ليس مكايدة !!
الزعل مرجوع اخي همت !!
ولاية الخرطوم التي اصبحت مليئة بالملاعب بفضل القيادة الحالية يجب ان تجد الدعم و السند لانها لافضل و الاميز و هي مؤهلة في اعتقادي انها ستجد الدعم !!
همت لو دخل الانتخابات سيسقط كما سقط مدني الحارس في الانتخابات الشهيرة و التي حصل فيها على صوت واحد و كان صوت ممثل المريخ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*زاكي الدين الصادق

دعم غير محدود 

كلف الاتحاد العام للمرة أسامة عطا المنان لرئاسة بعثة الهلال إلى الكنغو كم اختار الطريفي الصديق لبعثة المريخ المغادرة للجزائر ويأتي اختيار الرؤوس الكبيرة كما تم ذكره بسبب اهتمام الاتحاد ودعمه للناديين في مشوارهما الأفريقي .

هكذا يقدم الاتحاد السوداني دعمه للأندية في المهمة الأفريقية بتكليف أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ليسافروا على حساب الأندية التي تقوم بإصدار التذاكر لهم وتتكفل باقامتهم ورغم ذلك الاتحاد يصر على أنه يقوم بدعم الأندية في المشوار القاري .

فعلا اتحاد الكرة السوداني فريد في نوعه ويساهم في تطوير الكرة بشكل كبير وهو يفتح باب الانتقالات التكميلية للأندية المشاركة أفريقيا لمدة تسعة أيام فقط وهو بذلك يقوم بدعم الأندية .

دعم الأندية المشاركة قاريا يتلخص في سفر أعضاء الاتحاد للتمتع بالراحة والاستجمام ولا يتعداه أكثر من ذلك وهو دعم غير محدود بالفعل من الاتحاد الهمام الفريد من نوعه .

ادعموا الكرة ياسادة بتغيير اللوائح المتهالكة ..ادعموا الكرة بتغيير الأنظمة ووضع الخطط والاستراتيجيات والرؤي المستقبلية التي تخدم اللاعبين الصغار .

ادعموا الكرة بتكوين لجان قوية من لجنة مسابقات على لجنة انضباط إلى لجنة استئناف. .ادعموا الكرة بتشريع لوائح واضحة تتماشي مع لائحة الاتحاد الدولي وليس لوائح متهالكة من العصور الوسطى. 

ادعموا الكرة السودانية بالأفكار وامنحوا الفرصة لأصحاب العقول المتفتحة من الشباب ..ادعموا الكرة بتقديم استقالتكم لأنكم ادمنتوا الفشل منذ سنوات وفي عهدكم ماتت الكرة السودانية .

ماذا يمكن أن يقدم أسامة للهلال في مباراة بالكنغو هل هو ضليع باللوائح أم اللغة الفرنسية واذا كان لديه أي فكر كيف سمح لنفسه بتحرير خطاب للمريخ يمنحه الضوء الأخضر لإشراك لاعب موقوف في قضية انضباطية. 

وماهي الفائدة من سفر الطريفي الصديق مع بعثة المريخ وهو صاحب أكبر خطأ في تاريخ المنتخب بعد أن سقط وهو يشرك اللاعب سيف مساوي في مباراة زامبيا .

الهلال ليس في حاجة إلى سفر عضو من الاتحاد ولكنه في حاجة إلى تغيير اللوائح التي تخدم الكرة بشكل عام خاصة فيما يخص فترتي التسجيلات الرئيسية و التكميلية .

الأندية ليست في حاجة إلى سفركم ولكنها في حاجة إلى كوادر إدارية واعية لديها القدرة على التطور وليس البقاء في نفس الكراسي والمكان .

الهلال سيدعم نفسه وهو من أعد نفسه للمحفل القاري من خلال معسكر إعداد في تونس يتبعه تحضير آخر قبل موقعة الغربان نتوقع أن يخوض فيه الفريق مباراة افريقية ودية .

الفريق الأزرق سيكون في حاجة إلى تجربة أخرى قبل السفر لمواجهة مازيمبي واتمنى ان يتم إنجاز مهمة دعوة ناد إفريقي على وجهة السرعة .

السفر الى الكنغو قبل وقت كاف من المباراة سيكون مهما حتى يتعود الفريق على اللعب عصرا وفي نهار رمضان لأن المباراة القادمة ستحتاج إلى جهد بدني كبير .

الإدارة الزرقاء أعتقد أنها قامت بترتيب كل الأمور حتى الآن بشكل جيد وساهمت في زيادة تركيز الفريق الذي يحصل على دعم غير محدود .

فترة الإعداد البدني الطويلة تحتاج فقط إلى عمل فني إضافي من خلال خوض المزيد من التجارب وأعتقد أن المباراة القادمة للمنتخب أمام سيراليون سوف تخدم لاعبي الفريق المتواجدين في صفوف المنتخب .

نتمنى أن تسير الأحوال كما هو مخطط لها ويكون ظهور الفريق الهلالي في المجموعات مختلفا هذه المرة بعيدا عن اي عثرات أو مطبات .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجديد فى الساحة الرياضية



رأى حر
صلاح الاحمدى
الجديد فى الساحة الرياضية
استقبلت القبيلة الرياضية وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي الاستاذ حيدر وهى تأمل في أن تطل الموسوعة الرياضية فى عهده ويعلن عنها فى اول لقاء مع الاعلاميين وقدامى اللاعبين .. استراتيجية واضحة حددها وكيل وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي لتسيير القوافل للولايات وقيام 10مراكز للشباب كتبرع من نائب الرئيس حسبو.. ركود عام وتعتيم اعلامي على قضية الامل والمريخ وظهور مستجدات اخرى قد تنسف الموسم الرياضي اذا لم يجانب القائمون بأمر الرياضة العقلانية وهو ذهاب احد اللجان المساعدة كالمعتاد .. تكريم حادى الركب لاندية الخرطوم اللواء عمر احمد ابراهيم نمر معتمد محلية الخرطوم من قبيلة الرياضيين لما قدمه فى تلك المحلية من انجازات ستظل باقية فى ذاكرة اهل المحلية
اعلان آخر تقرير من مهندس ميدان الليق بالخرطوم بان بداية الموسم القادم ستعود الجماهير الى ميدانها المحبب ليق الخرطوم .. المنتخب السودانى المتأهب لمواجهة نظيره السيراليونى كحدث كبير مايعانيه المنتخب من تجهيزات ونأمل من ابطال الهلال والمريخ عبر معسكرهم الخارجى فى تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية لنعيد ترتيبه

الحديث عن القادم لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم القادم امر محسوم امره لمنطقة الخرطوم ولتجمعاته دون اجتهاد الآخرين لذلك لابد ان ننوه بان الانتخابات القادمة يعمل البعض على ان تكون مفتوحة لكل المناطق.. فى احد لقاءات وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اعلن عن قيام اتحادات محلية بولاية الخرطوم ..مشاركة العاب القوى بتونس والهوكى بالشقيقة قطر ..خبر اعادة انتخابات المصارعة .
الشغب فى ملاعب الشباب ظاهرة تستوجب الحسم الفورى من مجالس الاندية بجلب مدربين اجانب للفرق وقرارات رادعة من اتحاد الخرطوم .
تضارب التصريحات فى الاتحاد العام بخصوص قضايا تحسم من روح القانون والمواد المعنية بمخالفاتها واجتهاد البعض لتسويفها لمصلحة الآخر
اعلان تجمع اندية امدرمان وقوفه خلف الانيق الامير البحراوى وطناش تجمع الخرطوم وبحرى من تلك المبادرة .. الود الشاطر مبارك سليمان وتوليه زمام التدريب لفريق الموردة العريق .
سنترليق الصعود الدرجة للدرجة الثانية بمنطقة الخرطوم والذى يحمل اسم الراحل المقيم ابن المنطقة محمد اسماعيل قبيز يعنى الوفاء لاهل العطاء ويجب مشاركة الكل فيه لتقديم القليل لاسرته لما قدمه من الكثير للمنطقة الخرطوم الفرعية .
لا ينقص فريق الهلال حاليا الا تضافر الجميع على مستوى كل الاصعدة اعلام وجمهور واداريين فى شحذ همم اللاعبين فى المرحلة القادمة بعد ان تقدم فى الترشيحات لنيله بطولة الابطال .. تكريم العميد مهندس ابراهيم محجوب والفريق عبد الرحمن سر الختم ومحمد حمزة الكوارتى من مجموعة انا الهلال يعنى لازال ابناء الهلال بخير لتقدم الوفاء لاهل العطاء ونتمني ان تتوسع رقعة المشاركة ليعم التكريم كل من قدم للهلال .
التحكيم اصبح هاجسا كبيرا فى تعصب الاداريين بقراراته الخطأ والمعكوسة خاصة على مستوى الدرجة الثالثة ومنافسات الشباب ما ادى لتدخل الاجهزة الفنية تعبيرا عن الظلم الذى يقع عليه من الحكام .. مباراة شباب المريخ والهلال الازهرى والتعايشة .
من الذى يخلف بله يوسف وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم اصبح هاجسا للبعض من الرياضيين الذين يطالبون بهذا المقعد لاحد قدامى اللاعبين من الجهات المسؤولة

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يا زعيم 
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

موسى مصطفى




صيحة
موسى مصطفى

على الاخ همت ان يرشح نفسه رئيسا للمريخ بدلا من مؤسسة كبيرة جلس على كرسيها فطاحلة الادارة !!




الزول ده شايت على وين؟
رؤساء الاتحاد فطاحلة؛؛؛ ورؤساء المريخ يطلعو شنو؟
للدرجة دى؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد :: عبد الله كمال
المادة 96 (ب)
المادة 96 )ب( تنص على: )في كل الشكاوي أن الاتحاد المختص قد شارك في المخالفة بخطأ في تطبيق القواعد العامة تعاد المباراة(.
1.وفقا لنص المادة 63 أ الفصل التاسع تنظيم المباريات من القواعد العامة لسنة 2004 تعديل لسنة 2013 فإن تنظيم المباريات يتم وفقا لقوانين اللعبة واللوائح الصادرة من الفيفا ومن لوائح الاتحاد العام.
2. أى مخالفة للوائح اعلاه فإن المباراة تعتبر غير قانونية
3. أى مباراة غير قانونية فلن تعتمد نتيجتها من الجهة المنظمة.
4.الحكم مسؤول عن تطبيق قانون اللعبة واذا ارتكب اى حكم خطأ فني )مخالف لقانون اللعبة ( فإن المباراة تصبح غير قانونية و يجب إعادتها بين الفريقين
مثال : إعادة مباراة أوزبكستان والبحرين في 2005 عندما قام الحكم الياباني بإلغاء ركلة جزاء لاوزبكستان ومنح البحرين ضربة حرة بدلا من إعادة ركلة الجزاء علما أن أوزبكستان كانت متقدمة بهدف دون مقابل.
أما لوائح الاتحاد )القواعد العامة كمثال( فإن مسؤولية تطبيقها تقع على الاتحاد العام ولجانه المتخصصة كالتسجيلات واللجنة المنظمة و بقية اللجان العدلية
أغلب القواعد القانونية المتعلقة بالمباراة تختص باللاعبين من حيث التسجيل والقيد والانتقال والعقوبات وبالتالي حتى تكون المباراة قانونية يجب أن تكون مشاركة اللاعب قانونية.
إذا ثبت أن مشاركة اللاعب غير قانونية فإن ذلك يعتبر مسؤولية ناديه وبالتالي يفقد النادي نتيجة المباراة وفقا لنص المادة 86 من القواعد العامة
أما إذا كانت مشاركة اللاعب غير القانونية بناءا على خطأ تطبيق القواعد العامة من الاتحاد فإن المباراة تعاد وفقاً لنص المادة 96 ب.
أمثلة لمخالفات قد يشارك بها الاتحاد في تطبيق القواعد العامة:
1.التسجيل لأول مرة )أحمد بيتر( يقوم الاتحاد باكمال إجراءات تسجيله لأول مرة بناءا على معلومات جديدة و يخاطب ناديه بالسماح له بالمشاركة.ثم يتضح لاحقا أن لهذا اللاعب كرت آخر بمعلومات مختلفة ونفس البصمة وبالتالي تعاد اى مباراة يشارك فيها هذا اللاعب لأن مشاركته غير قانونية بموجب نص المادة 37 أ .. فلو أشرك النادي لاعبه بدون خطاب الاتحاد لخسر نتيجة المبارة
2.العقوبة: نص المادة 47 الجزء الثاني من القواعد العامة يمنع الاسترحام لتخفيف أو الغاء العقوبة المحددة وجوبا )فاروق جبرة ( فإذا تقدم نادي اللاعب بطلب للاتحاد باسترحام ووافق الاتحاد وسمح للاعب بالمشاركة قبل انقضاء العقوبة تكون مشاركة اللاعب غير قانونية ويعتبر خطأ شارك فيه الاتحاد لذلك تعاد المباراة، كذلك إذا ثبت فعلا أن قرار الاتحاد برفع الايقاف عن بكري قرار خاطئ يجب أن تعاد المباراة.
أغلب الاتحادات الوطنية قامت بإلغاء هذا النص من قواعدها وجعلت مسؤولية مشاركة اللاعبين مسؤولية النادي حتى لو شارك الاتحاد في الخطأ، مثلا الاتحاد السعودي عاقب نادي الشباب واعتبره مهزوم 0.3 لأنه أشرك عبدالعزيز السعران الموقوف اعتمادا على خطاب الاتحاد السعودي نفسه.
الفرق : أن قواعد الاتحاد العام السوداني تحمل الاتحاد خطأ المشاركة في المخالفة أما الاتحاد السعودي فإن لوائحه تحمل النادي وحده مسؤولية إشراك لاعبيه.
على المريخ اذا اراد ان يلغي قرار لجنة الاستئنافات القاضي بإعادة المباراة أن يثبت صحة خطاب الاتحاد أو تقوم اللجنة المنظمة بذلك لانها شاركت في الخطأ بحسب قرار لجنة الاستئنافات أما التشكيك في خطاب الايقاف والحديث عن صحة التوقيع من عدمه فلن يقدم أو يؤخر قانونا لأن القرار أساسا تم الغاءه وقرار الإلغاء من الاتحاد يؤكد أن قرار الايقاف معيب من حيث الشكل والموضوع.
تقديم المريخ لمذكرة قانونية وموافقة لجنة الاستئنافات على طلب الفحص وفقا لنص المادة 52 .2 من النظام الأساسي يعني تلقائيا تنفيذ البند 3 من المادة 52 بمحاسبة المتسببين في الخطأ فما يحاول فيه المريخ من الوصول إليه بالتصريحات الصحفيه هو حق قانوني ويمكن محاسبة من أصدر خطاب الايقاف الأول وكذلك حتى لجنة الاستئنافات اذا ثبت الخطأ عليهم.
توضيحات
المادة اعلاها صاغها الخبير القانوني دكتور مدثر خيري الذي اسانده بشدة فيما ذهب اليه وسأذكر مثالاً خطيراً يمكن ان يستفيد منه الاتحاد السوداني في )سمكرة( اخرى ولكنها اكثر خطورة.
انبه هنا الى نقطة مهمة للغاية وهي ان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يعمل على استخراج خطاب )غير قانوني( يمنح بموجبه الهلال الحق في اشراك الحارس احمد بيتر خلال المباريات كما جاء في الزميلة )الصدى(.
عدم قانونية مشاركة بيتر مع الهلال امر مفروغ منه وتحكمه اللوائح والقوانين ولا شئ آخر والتجاوز عنه خطأ جسيم للغاية، ولكن الخطأ الاكثر جسامة منه سيكون اذا ما واصلنا الاعتماد على نص المادة 96 ب من القواعد العامة.
فلو شارك بيتر في مباراة القمة مثلاً لن يستطيع المريخ التقدم بشكوى ضد مشاركته، ولو تقدم فانه لن يحصل على شئ لان هناك سابقة استفاد منها المريخ نفسه، عندما اكتفى بتبرير قرار اشراكه لبكري المدينة بحصوله على خطاب من اتحاد الكرة بذلك.
نكرر ان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لم يخطئ في قراره بارجاء ايقاف بكري المدينة، القواعد العامة تعضد ذلك القرار، وتلك هي النقطة الاهم التي يجب التركيز عليها اما غير ذلك فربما يكون خطأ جسيم يضر بالمريخ لاحقاً، ويستفيد منه آخرون.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي ::
 احمد محمد الحاج
الهاء المريخ

* نتمنى أن يكون فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ بعيد كل البعد عن الحرب الطاحنة بين لوبي الإتحاد العام الأزرق وبين مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في قضية الموسم المتعلّقة بإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل عطبرة بسبب مشاركة بكري المدينة في اللقاء المذكور.
* نعلم أن الفريق لا ينفصل عن الأحداث الإدارية بالنادي أو الساحة الرياضية ككل ولكننا نأمل أن يتم إبعاد لاعبي الأحمر عن تلك الأجواء المشحونة والتركيز الشديد على الإعداد فقط تأهبّاً لاستهلالية مشواره في دور المجموعات أمام مولودية شباب العُلمة الجزائري عشيّة الجمعة بعد القادمة بإذن الله.
* شخصياً أجد أن الأحداث الحالية وتحريك قضية مباراة الأمل هدفها الأساسي هو (تشتيت) أذهان أهل المريخ عن البطولة الأفريقية بقضية بائسة وخاسرة وفقاً لتفاصيلها الفاضحة وخروقاتها القانونية وتواقيعها منتهية الصلاحيــــة.
* فالمغزى الأساسي من إثارة هذا الموضوع وإستفزاز المريخ هو (الهاء) الجمهور عن التحضير والتجهيز لأولى المعارك الأفريقية وشغل الإعلام المريخي عن دوره التعبوي والمعنوي بقضية عوض وزمرته وتشتيت أذهان اللاعبين خلال الفترة القادمة بعد أن يتسرّب إلى نفوسهم إحتمالات تبعات الإصرار على إعادة اللقاء مثار القضية مثل (الإنسحاب من الممتاز) و (الإبتعاد عن المنافسة الأفريقية).
* وطالما أن النقاب الذي كانت تتوارى خلفه العصابات الزرقاء بلجنة الإستئنافات واتحاد الخرطوم والإتحاد العام قد سقط وانكشفت وجوههم وباتوا معلومين للقاصي والداني في فضيحة إدارية بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى فلا داعي للإنشغال بتلك الفصائل الإدارية الزرقاء وعلينا التركيز الشديد على إعداد الأحمر ورفع معنويات أبطالنا الأشاوس قبل البداية الأفريقية التي تبقى لها اسبوع فقط.
* قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل انقضت ونحن في إنتظار القرار النهائي الرسمي فقط والذي سيقضي بتأييد قرار اللجنة المنظمة واعتماد نتيجة المباراة كما هى بعد أن أصابت عيارات الأقلام الحمراء البارودية كل قواعد الدفاعات الزرقاء سواء بلجنة الإستئنافات أو الإتحاد العام فأضحى كل منهم يتبنى إصداره لأحد القرارات في تأكيد تام على المثل السوداني القائل (بلداً غفيرها نائم).
* نعم، بلداً غفيرها نائم فرئيس الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يحظى بمنصب (تشريفي) ولا يتابع ما يحدث داخل إتحاده المسؤول عن نشاط كرة القدم بالبلاد ومشغول بالسفريات إلى تركيا وزيوريخ تاركاً الرئاسة لمجدي الذي لا يتابع قضايا الإتحاد أيضاً إلا بنظرية (الكوتة) والتي تعتمد على جمع قضايا ثلاثة أو أربعة أشهر ومن ثم البت فيها بإجتماع واحد تاركاً أمر (التوقيعات وإصدار القرارات) لأمثال زكي عباس ألد أعداء المريخ !!
* اعداد المريخ يسير بصورة جيّدة بتونس وفقاً لتأكيدات المدير الفني للفريق والمسؤول الأول عن حالة لاعبيه الفنية والبدينة ويبقى العمل المتبقي هو حشد زلزال الملاعب للحضور مبكراً لمتابعة سهرة رمضانية خالصة الإحمرار مساء الجمعة بعد القادمة إن شاء الله.
* وقبل اللقاء الأفريقي المرتقب ننتظر من جماهير الأحمر تنظيم (نفرة) خلال الأسبوع القادم لتحويل الرصيد ودعم مشوار المريخ الأفريقي مالياً وننتظر من جماهير الأرقام القياسية على كافة الأصعدة ضرب الرقم القياسي في دعم ناديها مادياً عبر مشروع (2870).
* لمشتركي زين التبرّع (بجنيهين) رسالة فارغة للرقم (2870)، (خمسة جنيهات) رسالة فارغة للرقم (28705)، (عشرة جنيهات) رسالة فارغة للرقم (28701)، (خمسون جنيه) رسالة فارغة للرقم (28702)، مائة جنيه رسالة فارغة للرقم (28703).
لمشتركي سوداني فئات التبرّع (5-10-50- 100 جنيه) وكل ماعليك هو ارسال رسالة للرقم (2870) تحتوي على قيمة التبرّع فمثلاً من اراد ان يتبرع بمبلغ (خمسة جنيهات) عليه أن يفتح رسالة جديدة ويكتب الرقم (5) ويرسلها للرقم (2870).
* لمشتركي ام تي إن فئات التبرع (2-5-10-20-50-100 جنيه) والرقم 1 يعني التبرع بجنيهين والرقم 2 يعني خمس جنيهات والرقم 3 للعشرة جنيهات والرقم اربعة للعشرين جنيه والرقم 5 الخمسين جنيه والرقم 6 للمائة جنيه. افتح رسالة فارغة واكتب فيها الرقم الذي يحوي القيمة المراد تحويلها وارسلها للرقم 2870.
* حاجة أخيرة كده :: مازال وزير الشباب والرياضة يتابع مثله مثلنا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي :: عمر الجندي
الحرب على أعداء المريخ
* ما يحدث حالياً من مؤامرات واستهداف للمريخ من قبل الاتحاد العام ولجانة المساعدة هو نتيجة افراز طبيعي لما ظل يتعلل به البعض من رجالات المريخ في كل انتخابات للترشيح للاتحاد العام ...وفي البال عصام الحاج وفتحي إبراهيم عيسى.
* ظل الاعلام يتحدث كثيراً عن الانتخابات لدخول الاتحاد العام وتهرب قادة المريخ مما تسبب في هيمنة زرقاء على كل أصعدة العمل الاداري في الاتحاد العام.
* في الماضي القرييب إبان تولي الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب سدة الرئاسة في المريخ ..لم يكن هنالك من يجرؤ على ظلم المريخ في ظل تواجد رجالات المريخ بصورة مستديمة بمكاتب الاتحاد العام ..وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر السيد فقيري عدلان أمين خزينة نادي المريخ آنذاك.
* ولا ندعو لعودة أسلوب الغاب ..ولكن أتذكر ان هنالك حكم على ما اعتقد اسمه سليمان مارس الظلم على المريخ في احدى المباريات فكان جزاؤه علقة ساخنة من كريز المرحوم العمدة الفاتح المقبول من داخل مقر الاتحاد العام.
* حالياً.. في هذا الزمن الاغبر تطاول البنيان .. وأضحى كل من هب ودب يسعى لارضاء رؤسائه بالتجني على المريخ.
* وها هو عوض احمد طه ...وبدون مقدمات يظهر على السطح وهو يحمل كميات مهولة من الاستهداف وتطويع القوانين ضد المريخ.
* ولا أدري هل هو مهر من يريد العودة مرة أخرى الى المناصب في احدى لجان الاتحاد العام بعد ان ادرك ان لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لا تمنح الشهرة مثل منصب أي عضو في الاتحاد العام.
* العوض.. منه العوض وعليه العوض ..أصبح هائجاً مثل الثور في مستودع الخزف ...يفلق ولا يداوي.
* يُعقد اجتماع غير مكتمل النصاب ...يخاطب أحد الأطراف ويتجاهل الاخر ...يطالب بكتابة خطاب (لا يهم اين ومتى وكيف وفي اي ورقة ...الاهم خطاب والسلام ).
* وكل ذلك من أجل المدلل الأزرق.. رغم انه لا يشكل طرفاً في القضية.
* وحتى لا يتم كتابة ان المريخ متصدر الدورة الأولى.. والهلال الوصيف.
* حقيقة عوض احمد طه خسر كل شيء ..وكسب الشهرة المؤقتة ...وليعلم ان كل ما وجده من أضواء خلال الأيام السابقة بواسطة المريخ الاسم الكبير الذي يمنح الكثيرين الشهرة بلا حدود.
صدى ثان
* عروس البحر الأحمر تبدو في كامل أناقتها وهي تستقبل بكل ترحاب ديوان النجميات المضيئة للشاعر الكبير الزبير عوض الكريم به العديد من الشعر الذي يمجد الأحمر الوهاج.
* وهو أول ديوان شعر يخصص بأكمله من أجل الزعيم المريخ ..
* الكتاب حالياً في بورسودان ..ومن يود اقتناء نسخة عليه الاتصال بالسيد غازى مكسيم بالرقم 0912331110
* وشراء نسخة من ديوان النجيمات المضيئة هو أقل ما يمكن ان نرد به قليل من الدين للشاعر المعتق وسلطان العاشقين الزبير عوض الكريم.
آخر الاصداء
* الزميل مامون ابوشيبة درج خلال الأيام السابقة على اظهار كل سلبيات الاتحاد العام من خلال سرد مبسط بشكل شبه يومي جعل كل الأجيال القادمة في الالفية الثالثة ان تدرك حجم الظلم الذي حاق بالمريخ ومستمر حتى الآن.
* ويدق أبو شيبة على وتر الحقيقة بابراز الأسماء والتاريخ والمكان والزمان مما جعل احدهم يصرح متى يكف أبوشيبة عن ايراد اسمي في زاويته مما سبب لي الكثير من الازعاج ..حتى على نطاق أسرته.
* اما السادة جهاز التحكيم فقد حاولوا بقدر الإمكان طمس الحقائق ...الا انهم لم يفلحوا ...فالحقيقة تبدو ساطعة كالشمس.
* في الآونة الأخيرة سعى احد كتاب الأزرق الى تعمد الهاء أبوشيبة عن برنامجه المعتاد بالنبش في تاريخ المسالمة والتشكيك في علاقته بالمريخ.
* وعلى الرغم من أن أبوشيبة ألقم الكاتب الأزرق حجراً لكني أرى ان أبوشيبة قد ابتلع الطعم وانساق وراء الأمر بصورة كلية وترك الأهم.
* ونناشد أبو شيبة بالعودة الى مقالاته التي تقلق مضاجع الاهلة ..اما السرد التاريخي وما شابه فان المؤرخ الكبير ابوبكر عابدين قادر على التصدي لكل المحاولات الفشنك من الأقلام الزرقاء.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
                        	*

----------

